# Facial hair simulator succeeds! *at making you look creepy as hell*



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

Schick Manscaping



Feel free to post your results.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

Pedophile/John Waters mustache, ahoy!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 9, 2011)

That makes you look like a Ganglord. That enjoys a good anal ramming every once in a while..


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 9, 2011)

Original:






With facial hair


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

Try it out. The moving eyes and the creepy fucking grin with the glowing green/yellow teeth make it even better.

EDIT:




Infinity Complex said:


> With facial hair



   

Tears streaming down my face with laughter.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 9, 2011)

Randy said:


> Tears streaming down my face with laughter.



Glad to bring the lulz 

It was destined to fail once I loaded my picture up...I'm not exactly the 'clean shaven' type.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

Why they made the hair so pubic like is beyond me.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 9, 2011)

Randy said:


> Why they made the hair so pubic like is beyond me.



...the site is called 'Manscaping'. Pretty self-explanatory, I'd think.


----------



## Tree (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm good at things.
Moustaches grow out of my nose.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't look very happy about it, either.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't take a pic with your mouth open, it puts teeth in your tongue


----------



## Murmel (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my god this is so hilarious


----------



## McKay (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 9, 2011)

....the fu----?

This is the best shit ever


----------



## SD83 (Mar 9, 2011)

Weird stuff it does to the eyes...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2011)

McKay said:


>



Hahahaha.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 9, 2011)

I got mine without the weird eyes.. And yes, the brow was totally on purpose 


















And this one


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

Soooo funnnyyy.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## klutvott (Mar 9, 2011)

Amazing! I have to do this to all my pictures now.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

Second from the left:


----------



## lobee (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, I don't have any pics of me without facial hair on this computer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 9, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I got mine without the weird eyes.. And yes, the brow was totally on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Look at this guy w/ the photo booth roll


----------



## Razzy (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 9, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Look at this guy w/ the photo booth roll


You hatin'?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 9, 2011)

A little...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 9, 2011)

(some nsfw parts mind you)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 9, 2011)

Me before:






Me after:






So it doesn't quite line up... my face is weird, what can I say...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine wouldn't line up either, but I don't have any 'full frontal' pics at hand.



...


----------



## leandroab (Mar 9, 2011)

uh.. let's try it again







Herp-a-derp


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 9, 2011)

...AAAANNNNNDDDD

My mom:


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## TimSE (Mar 9, 2011)

i look same after


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 9, 2011)

TimSE said:


> i look same after


Same here.
The second photo I posted is the way I usually look.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 9, 2011)

I already have a beard so I win.


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not sure how I can I can add to this...


----------



## TimSE (Mar 9, 2011)

7string_dreamin said:


> I'm not sure how I can I can add to this...



holyshitballs


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent beard you have there.

Men have beards. Everyone else is a woman.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine's not funny.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

^
I beg to differ.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 9, 2011)

Lookin' good, Dave! 




gunshow86de said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!



This reminds me of those villains from silent movies. All you need is a top hat and a monocle. If you have either of those in your possession, I am jealous.


----------



## lobee (Mar 9, 2011)

Mind if I derp your picderp?












Also, guess who finally figured out how to make animated gifs.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 9, 2011)

lobee said:


> Mind if I derp your picderp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 9, 2011)

lobee said:


> Mind if I derp your picderp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

how did you make that gif?


----------



## lobee (Mar 9, 2011)

leandroab said:


> how did you make that gif?



That gif is just 3 screenshots I took with effects added from a free trial of Easy GIF Animator. It took waaaay too long.


----------



## Rook (Mar 10, 2011)

Creepy stuff haha


----------



## GazPots (Mar 10, 2011)

lobee said:


> Mind if I derp your picderp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





leandroab said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> how did you make that gif?



You have no idea the pain you guys caused me from extreme laughing. 


I honestly thought i was going to suffocate. Now i feel fucking ill. Bastards.


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## 13point9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Randy, you just gave me a migrane...


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2011)

Mission accomplished


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> Schick Manscaping
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post your results.


Randy if you want facial hair just put mens rogaine foam on your face.


----------



## Rook (Mar 10, 2011)

7string_dreamin said:


> I'm not sure how I can I can add to this...
> 
> _*pic of big ass beard (not the same as ass-beard)*_



You look a little like Ryan Dunn


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't think it was possible, but this thread has gotten even better.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 10, 2011)

leandroab said:


>





I busted out laughing at that one.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 10, 2011)

^Is that Hildog?


----------



## Rook (Mar 10, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> ^Is that Hildog?



That just reminded me of this


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I broke it...


----------



## Necris (Mar 10, 2011)

This thread gets better with each post.


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2011)

It looks like another one of those Scorpion/Subzero/Reptile/Noob Saibot variants.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> It looks like another one of those Scorpion/Subzero/Reptile/Noob Saibot variants.


----------



## lobee (Mar 11, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> I think I broke it...



Hopefully the domain name will be up for sale when it's broken.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 11, 2011)

I figured we had to overcompensate for the gratuitous posting of feminine-looking men in another Roger Garth-inspired thread...

Voilà!


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2011)

Still looks like a chick with a fake mustache on.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 11, 2011)

LoL not creepy at all, caught it during the artificial blink


----------



## TheSilentWater (Mar 11, 2011)

I heart this thread.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 11, 2011)

I shaved 3 days ago but before that i hadn't shaved for a month or sh well at least i can get cleaner results:







The second one creeped me out so much that i believe it could be a goosebumps trading card game card,or jumanji


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 12, 2011)

Before-




After-


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 13, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


>



These two are very Akercocke


----------



## JamesM (Mar 13, 2011)

For the record, I wanted this to be a "Facial hair STIMULATOR succeeds!" thread. I've got a dope stache/goatee combo, but my cheeks are patchy. 

Beard want. So bad.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 13, 2011)

The Armada said:


> For the record, I wanted this to be a "Facial hair STIMULATOR succeeds!" thread. I've got a dope stache/goatee combo, but my cheeks are patchy.
> 
> Beard want. So bad.



Yeah, I kind of want to get the first one in my list. 

To bad I have a family history of crappy facial hair growing abilities.


----------

